
Video Games Killed the Video-Game Star - revorad
http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/6963024/video-games-killed-video-game-star
======
runevault
Really interesting look at games, and while I'm one of those players who loves
crunching the numbers, the whole thing is still telling.

Part of me feels the fighting game scene has it right, they release the #s so
the players can access them, but in the game itself it's all about pounding
the other guy without that information being beaten into your head as actual
#s.

------
chc
It's hard to tell if there's a real legitimate complaint here, because the
overall thrust of the article seems to be "I thought this game was going to be
like Left 4 Dead but instead it was like Borderlands." The other main theme,
that games use numbers and bars to manipulate you, is almost universally true,
and has been since _Pong_.

~~~
eridius
My takeaway was that the attempt to be like other popular video games is
ruining potentially great video games.

